

UK 'must act to solve games industry brain drain' - qxb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15188385

======
qxb
I am surprised at how high the average development cost for a Mobile/PDA (non-
Apple) game is. Almost as much as a Wii or PS2/3 game!

Can anyone explain why? Is it something to do with making it compatible for
several formats (eg. different Android-based phones)?

